# Inspired by omelette topic.



## Billdolfski (Feb 22, 2006)

It's not terribly original or festive... but it's all I had.  Deal with it.  Ham and cheese.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like a good lunch to me.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 22, 2006)

yummy!!!!..............


----------



## Billdolfski (Feb 23, 2006)

Here's go #2.  Sausage, scallions and cheese.


----------

